# Xorg not work?



## h0itm (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello, I installed Xorg.
The steps are as follows.
First

```
Xorg â€“configure
```
then

```
# cd /root
# Xorg â€“config xorg.conf.new
```

Then

```
# ee /root/xorg.conf.new

Section "Monitor"
       Identifier   "Monitor0"
       VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
       ModelName    "Monitor Model"
       HorizSync    30-107
       VertRefresh  48-120
       Option       "DPMS"
EndSection
Section "Screen"
       Identifier "Screen0"
       Device     "Card0"
       Monitor    "Monitor0"
       DefaultDepth 24
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport  0 0
               Depth     24
               Modes     "1024x768"
       EndSubSection
EndSection
```

and

```
cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

and finally run startx  but not work, it appears like this







thank in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

That's a working X environment you have there, in its default incarnation. Read the Handbook on how to set up a window manager or a desktop environment -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html (main chapter: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html).


----------



## h0itm (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks, but in Xorg I can't type the command, and I don't anything.
Why?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2010)

Answered here: [thread=4224]Configuring X - read before you ask questions![/thread]


----------

